# Blue baby cardigan



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

The pattern for this little cardigan is Waterwheel 890. I have the pattern for years and have used it many times as a base pattern to do multi coloured knits using stocking stitch but this is the first time that I have actually knitted it as it should be knitted with the pattern stitch as it is written. Don't know why I didn't do it sooner as I quite like it now that it's knitted up. The pattern shows a white knit and it us hard to see how it would turn out.


----------



## josette (Jul 6, 2012)

Such a sweet sweater! Good job!


----------



## hadley (Jun 26, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

lovely little cardigan,beautiful color,too!


----------



## Swiss Miss (Nov 5, 2016)

Great! Love it. Pattern & color.


----------



## theatermarye (Feb 8, 2017)

That is adorable. My daughter has asked me to make her a little cardi for my new granddaughter and I have not come across anything that looks like that in my searching. Was it free? If so can you provide info I would love to try it. Perfect color


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Great looking pattern and a good job in knitting it.


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

Certainly like it this way, Deegle.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Adorable unisex pattern, great colour and the most wonderful buttons :sm01:


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful cardi. :sm24:


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

maureenb said:


> lovely little cardigan,beautiful color,too!


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

theatermarye said:


> That is adorable. My daughter has asked me to make her a little cardi for my new granddaughter and I have not come across anything that looks like that in my searching. Was it free? If so can you provide info I would love to try it. Perfect color


I bought it many years ago. I did a search and found a link to a copy of it but I couldn't post the full thing because I got a message saying too much promotion by seasidesally, what ever that means!. Sorry I looked now because along with lots of patterns that I already have, there are some that I just might have to purchase, lol! You could find it on the site

cabbage patch treasures.co.uk
in baby-babies-knitting-patterns3 . It's way down on the page.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

That is stunning! Love the color also.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

That is really nice. Pretty & very wearable.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/240283...wVlWgipEfDMqL_eXSJjdiTYixxcdAY4_18aAqE58P8HAQ


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very pretty! :sm24:


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

Very pretty. Love the buttons too.


----------



## jeannesmom (May 27, 2016)

It IS very nice!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Such an adorable sweater!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Very nice ????????


----------



## sue4235 (Jun 9, 2014)

Lovely cardigan xx


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Very nice work!!


----------



## Chrisanne (Oct 21, 2016)

Fabulous cardigan. The colour and buttons set it off beautifully. I'm about to look for that pattern too. Thank You.


----------



## smjknits59 (Jun 1, 2016)

Very cute!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful sweater. Great color, love the pattern. The solid color really shows of the design.


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

Very cute sweater!


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

I really like that one! Thanks for the info.... I'm going to try to find it. Beautiful knitting :sm24:


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Deegle said:


> The pattern for this little cardigan is Waterwheel 890. I have the pattern for years and have used it many times as a base pattern to do multi coloured knits using stocking stitch but this is the first time that I have actually knitted it as it should be knitted with the pattern stitch as it is written. Don't know why I didn't do it sooner as I quite like it now that it's knitted up. The pattern shows a white knit and it us hard to see how it would turn out.


Adorable! Absolutely love the color too!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Sweet, Love the buttons.


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Lovely!! Love the color and the sweater


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It's so pretty.


----------



## chicky721 (Jun 13, 2016)

Perfect for the new little boy. Nice pattern and work. :sm24:


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh my that is lovely...I am expecting my first grandchild in a week or so...hopefully sooner...I would love to make that...Love the pattern I can't seem to find it, also what kind of yarn did you use it is gorgeous.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice pattern, and nice shade of blue


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

adorable little sweater!


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

It is so pretty and those bottons are perfect.


----------



## Azorean (Feb 16, 2017)

Cute sweater.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks for all the kind comments. It's already on it's way in a parcel of knits to a new baby boy. I'm knitting it again in the same colour at the moment.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

It is very nice... :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

That is darling and I love the color. What yarn and color did you use. Your work is superb.
Thanks for sharing your lovely work.


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Beautiful stitch, lovely colour too


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Lovely little sweater.


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

What a nice job you have done.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Very very nice cardigan. What is the name of the stitch?


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Linda Haworth said:


> That is darling and I love the color. What yarn and color did you use. Your work is superb.
> Thanks for sharing your lovely work.


Thank you. The yarn is from Aldi and the label reads as KIRKTON HOUSE - CRAFT double knit shade 224. It's cheap and cheerful - 4 X 100g balls in a pack for €6.99!


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Very cute


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

What a great site - Cabbage Patch Treasures. Thanks Don't know how much 1.75 pounds is but will order one and see. Thanks


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Deegle said:


> I bought it many years ago. I did a search and found a link to a copy of it but I couldn't post the full thing because I got a message saying too much promotion by seasidesally, what ever that means!. Sorry I looked now because along with lots of patterns that I already have, there are some that I just might have to purchase, lol! You could find it on the site
> 
> cabbage patch treasures.co.uk
> in baby-babies-knitting-patterns3 . It's way down on the page.


Thank you for the site name ! Lots of lovely patterns there. ????


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

canuckle49 said:


> Thank you for the site name ! Lots of lovely patterns there. ????


I've never bought from it myself, but I sure will!


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

:sm17: :sm24:


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Beautiful cardigan ????


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Very pretty.


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

adorable!!!!


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

lovely work


----------



## lkg67 (Jan 25, 2016)

Love it ❤


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Lovely cardigan! I like the stitch and your cute buttons!


----------



## DeniseLee (Jul 18, 2016)

Really nice. I love the buttons too


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Great color, knitting and pattern.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Adorable sweater, beautiful color.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Cute. I can see why the white wouldn't show the pattern up well.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely cardigan...great color and pattern. You did a great job, too!
:sm24:


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very sweet!


----------



## Ragdoll3 (Jan 10, 2017)

Just beautiful. Lovely work and great color.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Very effective pattern - beautiful knitting.


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

I love it!


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

Deegle said:


> The pattern for this little cardigan is Waterwheel 890. I have the pattern for years and have used it many times as a base pattern to do multi coloured knits using stocking stitch but this is the first time that I have actually knitted it as it should be knitted with the pattern stitch as it is written. Don't know why I didn't do it sooner as I quite like it now that it's knitted up. The pattern shows a white knit and it us hard to see how it would turn out.


Very nice and beautifully knitted


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

That very cute. Nice job.


----------



## DivaDee (Jan 21, 2011)

dannyjack said:


> https://www.etsy.com/listing/240283...wVlWgipEfDMqL_eXSJjdiTYixxcdAY4_18aAqE58P8HAQ


Not being nasty, just asking a question. Can she SELL the pattern if it isn't hers?


----------



## PGreene (Sep 1, 2011)

Just darling! Good work.


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

What a lovely stitch, turned out beautifully


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

adorable


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Adorable sweater.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Love cardigan!


----------



## suziehhh (Sep 13, 2011)

Adorable sweater


----------



## sangaelic (Feb 1, 2017)

I really like it. Love the colour too.


----------



## circak (Sep 16, 2014)

I really like this! Beautiful work and great color !!


----------



## maggie16 (Jan 25, 2017)

Beautiful little sweater. Love the pattern and the color.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Very pretty! Love the color and the pattern.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## salty (Jan 20, 2017)

Beautiful work ! Beautiful Pattern ! Love the stitches ! 
How can I get the pattern? I am new to knitting paradise.


----------



## salty (Jan 20, 2017)

Beautiful work ! Love the pattern ! 
I am new to knitting paradise. How would I obtain that pattern?


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Cute.


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Great looking sweater!


----------



## CharlotteAnna (Aug 6, 2015)

You did it again, another lovely cardi. I love the pattern and the colour.
Trying to keep up with you is very hard, I knit a front, you have the finished thing.
Thank you for showing us your lovely work, I must get my knitting needles to move faster. "N"


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

Very sweet little sweater.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

The blue you chose certainly shows the pattern well. Great to have a versatil pattern to let your creativity flow.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

CharlotteAnna said:


> You did it again, another lovely cardi. I love the pattern and the colour.
> Trying to keep up with you is very hard, I knit a front, you have the finished thing.
> Thank you for showing us your lovely work, I must get my knitting needles to move faster. "N"


Thanks N. I only knit small things so it just seems like I'm fast. I have to see results quickly or I stop enjoying the knit!


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

salty said:


> Beautiful work ! Love the pattern !
> I am new to knitting paradise. How would I obtain that pattern?


It's for sale here
cabbage patch treasures.co.uk
in baby-babies-knitting-patterns3 . It's way down on the page.

I'm sure you could find it elsewhere too.


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

"Like" a lot!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful! Wish I had a little one to knit for!!


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Looks very nice.


----------



## knitter39 (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi I have this pattern and love it but the dog chewed the corner and I was wondering could you tell me how many stitches are needed for the first and second size of the back please. Help


----------



## carcazcol (May 20, 2016)

I've just finished knitting that cardigan, it's lovely to knit. You knit bottom up, it's my pattern to go to I love it, very easy


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

knitter39 said:


> Hi I have this pattern and love it but the dog chewed the corner and I was wondering could you tell me how many stitches are needed for the first and second size of the back please. Help


Hi,
45 for the 1st and 53 for the end. There is a download for it at the end of the page below if you want it 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531978-5.html


----------

